# Alligator Fritters



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I made some of these recently and thought I would share my recipe. They are a savory type of Beignet. Some say, fritter.










Alligator Beignets ( Fritters )

1 egg beaten
1 lb chopped cooked gator meat(I cooked mine just before mixing)
4 green onions chopped
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1.5 tsp melted butter
1/3 cup flour

After cooking gator meat mix all the above in a bowl until combined completely. Heat oil in a skillet deep enough to fry beignets. With a table spoon scoop up the mix and ease into hot oil one spoon full at a time. Skillet should hold four or five without them touching. Fry to a golden brown on both sides.

Dipping sauce

3/4 cup mayo
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 tsp prepared horseradish

Blend the ingredients and add hot sauce to taste.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you cook the gator meat before you mix? I have some ground gator that looks like it would be good for this.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

BuckWild said:


> How do you cook the gator meat before you mix? I have some ground gator that looks like it would be good for this.


Sauteed in olive oil. I am not sure how you would do ground gator. Maybe just brown it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Makes me hungry, looks good.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Paymaster, you are absolutely bringing it today! I might try these with shrimp.

I make a similar dipping sauce to what they serve at Zaxby's for their chicken fingers.
mayo, ketchup, lots of black pepper, paprika, cayanne, garlic powder, worcester.. think thats pretty much it.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote a Paymaster BBQ GTG! hahah looks good man....love some gator


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I love cooking and taking pics of what we cook here at home. I have a wife that is a great cook. My daughter,who is a fine cook as well, son in law and two grandkids live in our house. So I will share meal pics from all three of us occasionally. If I get carried a way, just kick me in the shin! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------

